
The Right Way to Accept a Job Offer - ohjeez
https://designerfund.com/bridge/right-way-accept-job-offer/
======
soulnothing
"only to find after 6 months that the job isn’t what they expected."

Far too many times, even after discussing the role at length. It's nothing
like was discussed. Then after starting, I want to start looking immediately.

If you're not pinched for a job, where you need it now. Because of life. Then:

* Don't be afraid to negotiate. If they say no to a minor bump. What does that say about your raise at the yearly review? An approach I've taken is a 90-day review. If I've not exceeded your expectations, then I have something to get better at. But more often than not I get that minor bump.

* Hash out career growth, if you want. There is nothing wrong with coming in and doing your job. But if you want to grow, make sure you have the platform to do so. Be specific, technology, languages, processes. See if they're open to you grabbing the ball and running with something.

* Ask additional questions about internal processes. Agile, development, etc. This has been one of my bigger qualms when I end up joining.

* If you care about this. When was the last time the office layout was changed? What were the improvements made? This hones in on making a larger bullpen style.

* Does it line up with your technical development flow. If you've gotten used to blazing through something in a specific team setting. It can be quite jarring to pull a 360.

* Do they provide the tools for you to work at your best? I'm not one for the latest laptop, etc. But do you get admin rights on your laptop? Can you install the software you need to work? Does the way they develop enable or hinder you, etc.

* etc.

We spend a large chunk of our times at our jobs. If it's something we dislike,
or at worst hate. It can really detract from our quality of life. A good
company should be willing to talk with you about your concerns. I'd almost
think they'd be happy you care to dig in and get to know your workplace.
Because they want you to be happy. Because as noted it's expensive to
interview, hire, then retrain someone.

~~~
scarface74
Contract to Perm was always a definite "no" for me before. I viewed it as too
risky. But since getting married and my spouse having benefits, I've done it
twice - with opposite outcomes and I'm starting to like the trial period. I
think it's a win win.

The first time was back in 2012. I was laid off from my job after the company
I was working for was acquired for the customer base. I needed a job fast, and
they were using the technology stack I was trying to transistion to. I didn't
have the network I have now.

It was the worse experience ever. I went in to talk to the manager about me
turning in my resignation because it wasn't working out, I wasn't really able
to contribute, and I wanted to look for a job full time. He said just to stick
around until I found something. I couldn't. I called my recruiter, and had a
job offer four days later at what was then a Fortune 10 company.

If I had had a permanent job, I probably wouldn't have just walked out.

A few years later I was applying for my current job as a dev lead. It was a W2
Contract to Perm (W2 means you are an employee of the agency and they pay
employment taxes). The hourly rate was well below what I wanted and the
conversion rate they submitted me at was below market. I took the contract
anyway because I hit it off with my now manager and felt I would be in a much
better negotiating position in 6 months if I went permanent.

The way I saw it, we were taking a chance on each other. It was my first lead
position so he was taking a chance on me and the department that I was leading
wasn't set up for modern development. I was taking a chance that the company
would support me coming in and basically recreating the department.

While contracting, all the work that needed to be done couldn't be done in a
40 hour work week. I got paid for every hour I worked and got results. When it
was time to go perm, I had a proven track record and the company had evidence
that I knew what I was doing. I was able to negotiate a much higher pay than I
could have when I first started and received a promotion.

------
throwaway1748
"Every now and then, I see a designer who’s over the moon to sign with a
company, only to find after 6 months that the job isn’t what they expected."

Ironically, looking at the Twitter bio of the author, it looks like she has
moved on from her job at Designer Fund

------
expertentipp
At which point is it acceptable or preferable to receive the draft of the
employment contract? When receiving the job offer? After accepting the job
offer? On the day employment contract is signed?

~~~
BrandoElFollito
This depends on the country. In France you would typically get the contract
(not a draft) before signing.

